# Hello From Kansas



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* RJ. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

Where at in eastern KS are you from?


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT:rockband:


----------



## KSrjj (Dec 6, 2008)

Pickert said:


> Welcome to AT.:smile:
> 
> Where at in eastern KS are you from?


Hey thanks for all the welcomes, I am located in Eudora, East of Lawrence and west of Kansas City. I have a few good hunting spots and am always looking for new people to shoot with and glean knowledge from.

Thanks,

RJ


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------

